# Seeking Contract Plowing Service for Commercial Business, Minneapolis



## Dans5925 (Nov 16, 2005)

South Minneapolis Car Wash Operator is seeking plowing services for current winter season.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Dans5925 said:


> South Minneapolis Car Wash Operator is seeking plowing services for current winter season.


Where in S. Minneapolis??


----------



## snowman4848 (Aug 26, 2005)

*hey dan*

I work out of richfield here. What type of service do u need. Please call 952-292-2260. Ask for Patrick


----------

